# 80's racing pix



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Found an old stack of photos and scanned some. 

First let's start with the ladies. These are from the Tour of Texas, Dallas stage, March '84 and '85. Rebecca Twigg, Connie Carpenter, Jeannie Longo.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Next, the men.

Warming up - Jeff Bradley, Mark Whitehead (white jersey), Andy Weaver, unknown, Lez Barcewzki (sp?) with no helmet.

Then, Tom Schuler leads Thurlow Rogers, Davis Phinney, 2 unknown (maybe Prehn in the Schwinn jersey?), Alex Stieda, Doug Shapiro at the back in the white.


Roy Knickman was a Junior at the time, I think, leading Andrew Weaver.

Nelson Vails (always one of my favorites) took a free lap. He never liked hilly courses.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Man I suck at scanning and resizing. And the photo's suck too, but keep in mind these were taken on a full-manual SLR. An old Nikon my brother let me use. It was one of those cloudy / sunny / changing days and I never did quite figure out the best way to guage exposure on that thing.

Anyway, next up, Leonard Harvey Nitz, stringing out the elite pack at the top of the hill. 

Then Dave Grylls, another trackie of the day, and Tom Doughty, author of a bike book and at one time the 25 mile TT record holder - on that bike in the photo.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Fantastic pictures.... Without a doubt that was my favorite time for racing...


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

bump, because I was looking for these earlier and you need to appreciate them again.


----------



## Buckaloni (Apr 16, 2006)

Memories, pressed between the pages of my mind...


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

Creakyknees said:


> Nelson Vails (always one of my favorites) took a free lap. He never liked hilly courses.


Great pictures! 

I never liked Flagpole Hill either, but when hill repeats were needed and we got tired of White Rock Lake laps it was all we had. I keep seeing Schuler's rear wheel in front of me. He's still in Waukesha so it's a short trip to Madison to refresh our memories of what true pain feels like. Matush occasionally show up on his old Huffy and reminds us that grey hair isn't a sign of weakness.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

link to a nice Phinney-Carpenter story 

http://www.howtobefit.com/davis-phinney.htm


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

How did we ever get our bikes to race with toe clips, non-aero routed cables and non-indexed shifters?


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

The Schwinn rider on Heiden's wheel looks like Chris Carmical(sp)


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

I saw Nelson Vails race at the Indianapolis velodrome- he'd just gotten back from a season of Kirin racing in Japan. 

Legs the size of treetrunks. Insanely fast. 

Awesome pics!


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

Great photos. I wish I wasn't an unappreciative kid back then. 

Thanks for sharing; got any more?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Here are a few more pics in an older link. Coors Classic stuff. Thought I would dredge it up too!

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=37402


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Tom Doughty still does well in the 50+ fields in the midwest, and didn't Longo take 4th in the Olympic TT last year?


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Yo Creaky,
Did you take those pictures yourself? If so, do you have anymore of Rebecca Twigg? I still have a mad crush on her (Inga Thomson was up there too). During the '80's when Rebecca lived here in Sany Eggo I would hear stories from other cyclist that spotted her riding in the east county. Every weekend my buddies and I would ride all over the east county hoping to "meet" her. Fail.

On a side note: Mark Whitehead still rides and coaches here at our local velodrome. He was once pwned by the velodrome race announcer when he refered to Mark as the former "Mr. Rebecca Twigg".


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

A few from 89.

In spite of the loss of the Tour, these show what a true champion Fignon was.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

great Fignon pix. and it's wrong to think of him as the "loser of the Tour" since he actually won 2 of them.

JaeP - yeah took 'em myself, will dig thru the old stack and see if I have any more. Lots of them were really sucky b/c I didn't know what I was doing w/ the camera.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

*Who's the Canuck?*

Who's the Canadian behind Nitz? Bauer? Steida?



Creakyknees said:


> Man I suck at scanning and resizing. And the photo's suck too, but keep in mind these were taken on a full-manual SLR. An old Nikon my brother let me use. It was one of those cloudy / sunny / changing days and I never did quite figure out the best way to guage exposure on that thing.
> 
> Anyway, next up, Leonard Harvey Nitz, stringing out the elite pack at the top of the hill.
> 
> Then Dave Grylls, another trackie of the day, and Tom Doughty, author of a bike book and at one time the 25 mile TT record holder - on that bike in the photo.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

A few more from 89

And a question for you - 

Other than the year, what is the common link between all 3 pics?


----------



## foggypeake (Sep 11, 2005)

If you look in that second picture of Fignon, you can see Andy Hampsten about to blow chunks. Too bad, because he was one the classiest riders ever. He was a true cycling hero of mine after his Giro win in '88.

Great shots, especially the one with Bauer (my man crush!) winning. Is that from the Tour of is it from the Zurich Classic?

Oh, and I'll bite. What do all three of the previous shots have in common?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I still have that same pair of Time shoes. Mine are a bit dirtier but man back in the day those were the shizzle.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Bertrand said:


> Who's the Canadian behind Nitz? Bauer? Steida?


dunno... sorry, not sure I ever knew who that was. There was a strong Canuck named Gordon somebody but I don't think that's him.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

foggypeake said:


> If you look in that second picture of Fignon, you can see Andy Hampsten about to blow chunks. Too bad, because he was one the classiest riders ever. He was a true cycling hero of mine after his Giro win in '88.
> 
> Great shots, especially the one with Bauer (my man crush!) winning. Is that from the Tour of is it from the Zurich Classic?
> 
> Oh, and I'll bite. What do all three of the previous shots have in common?


Bauer is indeed winning the Championship of Zurich.

All 3 are on TVT's badged up as something else. Lemond, Concorde and Villiger.


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

The Tour of Texas in the 80's had some great racing and lots of future Euro pros. I raced a lot of the 2-3 races that were part of the program. 

Creakyknees - Who did you race for at that time? We may have lined up a few times against each other.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I was just a junior back then, so only a spectator. But I hung out with the DBRC and TRC and Texas Metro's guys a lot. Brant Wymond, Bud Melton ring a bell?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Anyway, scanned a bunch more. Here goes:

Ladies first - this is 84 at Winfrey Point, White Rock Lake, Dallas. Ladies start and the lovely Rebecca Twigg strapping in next to Jeannie Longo. 










Longo leading the ladies, M Berglund at far left, C Carpenter next to her.









It's not really much of a hill but the course is open and cross-windy and that little bump will wear on after a few laps.









Plus a course like this lends itself to aggressive racing - here's a Berglund attack









Now Ms Twigg gets it rolling, Carpenter chasing









Group is splintered but the lovely Sue Ehlers, Texas local girl is still in there (far right)









This is a lovely spot on a pretty day. This day wasn't pretty at all. 









a REALLY crappy shot of the finish. Longo defeats Carpenter and Twigg.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Ok now the trivia contest. That's Sue Ehlers on the bike. Man she was gorgeous, and the sweetest girl. Anyway, name the stud muffin standing on the trailer.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

ok now the men. 

Jeff Bradley. 









Roy Knickman warming up and I don't know the other guy. For some reason I think he's Canadian?









USPRO Champ John Eustice warming up next to Chris Carmichael









Davis Phinney... OMG look at that baby face! Leading I think Tom Broznowski who if recall right won the US road natz that year? 









I think this race was on a Sunday and Phinney had crashed on Saturday, or something like that. Leading Thurlow Rogers.









I'm pretty sure that's Bob Beckman in the cool helmet. Now making neat touring bikes as Sakkit Designs.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Ok one year later now, 1985, different course - this is Flagpole Hill which is a considerably larger hill and the pavement has always been nasty and choppy. Still part of White Rock Lake park but not on the water like Winfrey Point is.

Becky Twigg, nic n blurry. I seem to recall she was off form that year from working hard in school. 









Cindy Olavarri in the 7-Eleven kit.









More ladies I don't know. This was March 85 so who was the '84 ladies road champ?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Ok fast forward a few years, Richard DeGarmo and crew were still running the "Tour of Texas" but it wasn't quite so big a deal anymore. I think this was 87 or so, maybe even 88, they had a crit at the HQ of one of the big Houston companies - I wanna say Brown and Root. Just a flat wide open loop around the ring road. 

So we're walking along, and here's this dude standing there talking with a couple guys. We wander up and say hi and the little clock in my head goes 3-2-1- DING!

I'm standing next to Olympic Road Champion Alexi Grewal, who turned out to be a pretty cool dude to hang with and watch the race.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

And that's all for now. Got an early ride in the morning.


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

I remember DBRC, Brant, Cresap, Busey and some of the TRC guys("froggy" but I can't remember his real name). I raced for A&M, Piney Woods and Athens Bike Barn back in the day, then moved to Houaton. I raced until 91. 

I've seen a pic of your Schneider cross bike. I've known Hans since the 70's and ride a Schneider too. Great bike. I'm planning on another one later this year.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

steelbikerider said:


> I remember DBRC, Brant, Cresap, Busey and some of the TRC guys("froggy" but I can't remember his real name)...


Somewhere I have my TRC phone list packed away, I don't know why I didn't toss it. I still have a couple of the neon skin suits too. Thank gawd they don't fit or I'd have to wear them.

Chris Hipp, Rob O (Oltrazewki? I could barely say it much less spell it) and Tom Hauk used to let me tag along for the abuse on training rides until I moved in '91.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Hmmmmmm . . . more Rebecca Twigg pics. Even the blurry one has my heart atwitter.

Thanks Creaky.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

TWB8s said:


> Somewhere I have my TRC phone list packed away, I don't know why I didn't toss it. I still have a couple of the neon skin suits too. Thank gawd they don't fit or I'd have to wear them.
> 
> Chris Hipp, Rob O (Oltrazewki? I could barely say it much less spell it) and Tom Hauk used to let me tag along for the abuse on training rides until I moved in '91.



Yeah we knew Hipp and his brother (Mike?) when he was just a snot-nosed 4. Then I went away to college and come back a few years later and he's the king stud of Texas racing. I was like "you're pulling my leg."

I still have an old orange and yellow wool TRC / University Cycle jersey in my closet. I can't wear it b/c of the huge hole from a crash, but I can't get rid of it either. 

I saw Greg Kagay and his partner wearing them at Tour de Gruene a couple of years back.


----------



## Buckaloni (Apr 16, 2006)

Awesome pics!!!

Anyone have any shots of the cantilever equipped bike Fignon rode in a few stages of the '89 Tour?


----------



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

All three pics are from 1989 -thats the link! Bauer wins at GP Zurich, Theunisse at the Tour and Lemond at worlds in Chambery. I guess, all three could also be pretty close together geographically.

Takmanjapan


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

takmanjapan said:


> All three pics are from 1989 -thats the link! Bauer wins at GP Zurich, Theunisse at the Tour and Lemond at worlds in Chambery. I guess, all three could also be pretty close together geographically.
> 
> Takmanjapan


Question was "Other than the year...." But also was answered on Page 1


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Buckaloni said:


> Awesome pics!!!
> 
> Anyone have any shots of the cantilever equipped bike Fignon rode in a few stages of the '89 Tour?


Don't remember that. Are you sure it was 89 Tour?


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

More '89


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Marianne Berglund. I met her at Interbike in Long Beach back in the '80's. Now she was HOT!!!


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

*And just to prove my point.*

Found this.


----------



## Buckaloni (Apr 16, 2006)

ultimobici said:


> Don't remember that. Are you sure it was 89 Tour?


Pretty sure but I couldn't swear to it. IIRC, Fignon felt the cantis provided better braking which allowed him to descend faster with more confidence.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

bump, because of the LA Olympic thread.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Creakyknees said:


> ok now the men.
> 
> Jeff Bradley.


I think that is Richard Scibird


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> ok now the men.
> 
> Roy Knickman warming up and I don't know the other guy. For some reason I think he's Canadian?


Is Roy Knickman closest to the camera or behind? If he is the behind guy, the front rider could be Ron Hayman, who was Canadian and was sponsored for a time by TI-Raleigh...

The Canadian in the early shot (with the arm-warmers and specs) could be Gordon Singleton....


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Good bump. Still have a mad crush on Becky Twigg. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Heard a good interview with Davis Phinney on The Outspokin' Cyclist a few weeks back, talking about his foundation. He was brilliant. Made me happy.


----------



## Richard DeGarmo (Jun 2, 2021)

Creakyknees said:


> Ok now the trivia contest. That's Sue Ehlers on the bike. Man she was gorgeous, and the sweetest girl. Anyway, name the stud muffin standing on the trailer.


----------



## Richard DeGarmo (Jun 2, 2021)

Lyn Petty John. You took some good photos. Thank you.


----------



## Richard DeGarmo (Jun 2, 2021)

Yes. But She has been and is spoken for. 😁


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Richard DeGarmo said:


> Yes. But She has been and is spoken for. 😁


hey Richard! sorry I missed your reply here. yes, my boyhood crush got married, oh well. It's Nick Chenoweth (sp?) standing on the trailer.


----------

